# WCG: 8th Birthday Challenge



## XSmeagolX (Nov 9, 2012)

Dear members of techPowerUp!,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22nd 2012 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids eighth birthday:
The 8th Birthday Challenge

We would like to invite your team to participate in the challenge and hope that many of you will be joining.

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.





Your participation is very much appreciated.

Sincerely
XSmeagolX
WCG-Team-Captain SETI.Germany


----------



## NHKS (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe that team TPU would gladly accept the challenge. 
However, official confirmation will have to be made by our captain (CP) or senior members.. 

Thanks for the invite! I hope you will get the official confirmation soon (when the concerned members see this thread)


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2012)

Mummy said not to speak to aliens.

Unless Chicken Patty says otherwise.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2012)

Indeed, PM Chicken Patty if you want to put our team on the list of participants. You should see how well we did in last week's HCC Challenge.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2012)

My pc says no it needs a rest after this other contest is over


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 9, 2012)

No need to be helping the team if it is in a team challenge, animal007uk. The team will then simply be represented by less participants (i.e. individual crunchers).


----------



## Daimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Let us wait for the captain and senior members.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Let's wait for the captain and senior members.



Agreed- let's see what our captain has to say about this one.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 9, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> No need to be helping the team if it is in a team challenge, animal007uk. The team will then simply be represented by less participants (i.e. individual crunchers).



Just saying i am in another contest for techpowerup so wont be able to do this thats all.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Just saying i am in another contest for techpowerup so wont be able to do this thats all.



Our current challenge is more of a give 110% or more, no holds barred, all in, give prizes/add new members commitment.

In my case, if we were to participate I would give my standard 100% commitment due to this one being so close to the current challenge. We will still make a decent showing in this challenge even if we just work as a Team as we would any other day of the year.

My $0.02

However, if our Captain asks us for a little more- I will give whatever extra I can


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

We would gladly accept this challenge.  Thank you for the heads up and the invite.


----------



## XSmeagolX (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!!

This is a really great news!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Just when you thought it was safe to relax your computer .... 
Lets rock out some more


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Count me in!  I'll throw everything I have at the contest at least until the 21st--then I'll probably have to shut down most of my farm for Thanksgiving Break.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

What do we need to set up for the challenge?  If I read it right this is for all projects, correct?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

Indeed, all WCG projects. Although it is okay to limit your selection if you wish (but that would be pointless).


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Indeed, all WCG projects. Although it is okay to limit your selection if you wish (but that would be pointless).



If you have multiple rigs you can set the ones with the preferred gpu's for the HCC gpu wu's and create a maximum output/all projects profile for the others 

I'm running a max output profile on the Opty and the 980X atm and HCC only (w/o the app_info tweak) on all of the others. Switched to this a few days ago and it boosted the output on those two rigs by about 25%  

Will switch all of the other rigs except the ones with the 7870 and 6870 in them over to the max profile after the HCC challenge ends....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

What is this "max output" profile?


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What is this "max output" profile?



An option/setting in the WCG profiles:







WCG seems to decide how to setup the projects- working fine for me so far (may break thru 100k today)


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> An option/setting in the WCG profiles:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Max output.jpg
> 
> WCG seems to decide how to setup the projects- working fine for me so far (may break thru 100k today)



I'll try that out.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you have multiple rigs you can set the ones with the preferred gpu's for the HCC gpu wu's and create a maximum output/all projects profile for the others
> 
> I'm running a max output profile on the Opty and the 980X atm and HCC only (w/o the app_info tweak) on all of the others. Switched to this a few days ago and it boosted the output on those two rigs by about 25%
> 
> Will switch all of the other rigs except the ones with the 7870 and 6870 in them over to the max profile after the HCC challenge ends....



That's kinda what I was thinking: leave the GPU WU's running hard for the most points


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> An option/setting in the WCG profiles:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Max output.jpg
> 
> WCG seems to decide how to setup the projects- working fine for me so far (may break thru 100k today)



My understanding is that that Max Output profile just sets it to run all of the time at max speed.  Which is what I have it configured to do anyways 

I'll still play with it though to see what I can get


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait,.. you guys relax you computers??!? ;D


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

No, I never let my computer slack off 

It's time for the daily updates in the WCG 8th Birthday Challenge!





Off to a great start, but this will clearly be a tougher competition for all of us!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> No, I never let my computer slack off
> 
> It's time for the daily updates in the WCG 8th Birthday Challenge!
> 
> ...



So we keeping this in two threads? lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Great job guys, this is a great start. Ion is right, it'll be a much tougher competition


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

How long is this competition for?


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How long is this competition for?



ends on 11/22...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> ends on 11/22...


If it gets close, I'll bring the Opty's back over. TPU must be victorious!

BTW, any special WU's we need to run?


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If it gets close, I'll bring the Opty's back over. TPU must be victorious!
> 
> BTW, any special WU's we need to run?



Max output- no special wu's


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> No, I never let my computer slack off
> 
> It's time for the daily updates in the WCG 8th Birthday Challenge!
> 
> ...



Awesome start team!!!!!!!! Go TeamTPU!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

Best of luck to all teams and great start boys


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 17, 2012)

If i start boinc up again will i auto start doing work for the 8th Birthday Challenge?


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> If i start boinc up again will i auto start doing work for the 8th Birthday Challenge?



Yes sir-The Birthday Challenge just compares our Team output to the output of other Teams... you don't have to do anything differently 

There's a link in my signature to see how we are doing on an hourly basis.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yes sir-The Birthday Challenge just compares our Team output to the output of other Teams... you don't have to do anything differently
> 
> There's a link in my signature to see how we are doing on an hourly basis.



Cheers Norton, I still have the old XML file for multi GPU work units, would it be best to just let it do 4 at a time or should i remove the XML file and just let boinc do other work.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Cheers Norton, I still have the old XML file for multi GPU work units, would it be best to just let it do 4 at a time or should i remove the XML file and just let boinc do other work.



Whatever you're more comfortable with/get's you the most output. If you're using multi-gpu wu's check our guide for any updates and tweaks:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Cheers Norton, I still have the old XML file for multi GPU work units, would it be best to just let it do 4 at a time or should i remove the XML file and just let boinc do other work.



If youre rocking 4 WUs on that 7970, you'll be getting more points that the default settings that BOINC would.  Maybe even consider running a few more. I ran 6 no problem, and currently doing 10


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

10 WU's?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> 10 WU's?



Yes sir, all thanks to KieX.  I was sitting comfortable at 6, but then he made me feel inadequate  so i bumped it up to what he was doing.  It's still not enough though, as I've lost my #2 spot   (lost to MStenholm, shweet )
Need MOAR POWER!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Depending on how many HDDs I can scrounge up, I have anywhere from 3 to 5 more systems to throw on.  4 Core 2 Duo Celerons and an Atom (obviously the lowest priority in the hard drive allotment)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

So far looks like we are still kicking ass and the lead looks even bigger now


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So far looks like we are still kicking ass and the lead looks even bigger now



Maybe it's time to update your sig!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So far looks like we are still kicking ass and the lead looks even bigger now





dude12564 said:


> Maybe it's time to update your sig!



+1 bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

We're still doing an amazing job here guys! 






Let's show the world what Team TPU can do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

Guess I'll update my signature 
Totally forgot to update that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Another strong lead on the 8th Birthday Challenge!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2012)

It wasn't all that long ago that SETI.Germany was kicking our butt in a challenge! Now we are getting a nice commanding lead on them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

We're going into the final two days in a great position!


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

Great day Team! 

We need to be diligent though... SETI.Germany nearly matched us today 

Our 6 million pt lead can be lost in 3 days same as we gained it- hang in there Team


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great day Team!
> 
> We need to be diligent though... SETI.Germany nearly matched us today
> 
> Our 6 million pt lead can be lost in 3 days same as we gained it- hang in there Team



Indeed they did.  But we can, at this point, stand to lose 3 million a day to them--which I don't see happening


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great day Team!
> 
> We need to be diligent though... SETI.Germany nearly matched us today
> 
> Our 6 million pt lead can be lost in 3 days same as we gained it- hang in there Team



Great work so far but we need to keep it up, as Norton said!  With Ion being out of action later this week, we need to beware.  I'd hate for us to lose the lead after such a promising start!

But it's good work regardless!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

We must hold them off! 

edit:  Looks like from the last 24 hours to the last hour they have equaled if not put out a slight amount of more points than us.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Holy crap!!!! We need to hold them off team!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap!!!! We need to hold them off team!!!



yeah that last 24 hours they put our more points by a decent amount.  Gotta see how this next day plays out but we need to step it up.  For some reason my 2600K rig is going full blast fine now on the CPU and GPU.  Not much but hopefully that'll do something.  If I can, I'll wait till after the competition to install the new SSD.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I can, I'll wait till after the competition to install the new SSD.



Yea I would wait. We probably need all the numbers we can to hold SETI.Germany off for the win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea I would wait. We probably need all the numbers we can to hold SETI.Germany off for the win.



I'll try, as long as it doesn't keep locking up on me, if it does then it's no good to the team if it's just going to probably be returning errored WU's .  I'm hoping it'll be stable at least another two days.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just an update that SETI.Germany has taken a lead on us in the past hour and are quickly approaching our 12-hour point count.

At 7EST: We've pulled back ahead. (Hourly count)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep, looks like in the last twelve hours we have stilled edged them slightly.  This is going to be a really good challenge till the end!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, perhaps I'll have to stay here at school until tomorrow morning instead of going home tonight.  That would get he an extra 12 hours of crunching on the farm--or about 35k points more.  We'll see


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, perhaps I'll have to stay here at school until tomorrow morning instead of going home tonight.  That would get he an extra 12 hours of crunching on the farm--or about 35k points more.  We'll see



Yes please, I think we need it


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, perhaps I'll have to stay here at school until tomorrow morning instead of going home tonight.  That would get he an extra 12 hours of crunching on the farm--or about 35k points more.  We'll see





manofthem said:


> Yes please, I think we need it



I have to agree with Manofthem on this one [Ion]!! We may need that extra 35K to pull this challenge off my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, perhaps I'll have to stay here at school until tomorrow morning instead of going home tonight.  That would get he an extra 12 hours of crunching on the farm--or about 35k points more.  We'll see



Don't push it, but if you can that would really help brotha


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't push it, but if you can that would really help brotha



I'll see what I can do.  I'm thinking I'll stay--or maybe leave tonight but set the systems to shut down tomorrow around 9:30 AM.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'll see what I can do.  I'm thinking I'll stay--or maybe leave tonight but set the systems to shut down tomorrow around 9:30 AM.



Yea that might be the way to do it bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Well as of the last update they have pumped out about a million more than us today.  However, at that rate, we'll still hang on to the #1 spot.  However, will they be affected by the lack of GPU WU's more than us?  I hope they do because if they are crunching mostly on CPU power we might be fucked.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

We're still #1, but SETI.GERMANY is cutting in to our margin of lead.  We cannot let them win!




:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We're still #1, but SETI.GERMANY is cutting in to our margin of lead.  We cannot let them win!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121120/8th.png
> :shadedshu



I can't bare to watch!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well as of the last update they have pumped out about a million more than us today.  However, at that rate, we'll still hang on to the #1 spot.  However, will they be affected by the lack of GPU WU's more than us?  I hope they do because if they are crunching mostly on CPU power we might be fucked.



I have all 92 cores/98 threads up and running here now and will leave them up through the end of the challenge.

Less than 48 hours to go.... it's either going to be close or we're going to get SG footprints on our backs. The win, ours or theirs, will be well earned and deserved as long as we keep up the fight


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

I have one rig left running GPU WU's, and I've switched over the other ones to run anything I can get.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have all 92 cores/98 threads up and running here now and will leave them up through the end of the challenge.
> 
> Less than 48 hours to go.... it's either going to be close or we're going to get SG footprints on our backs. The win, ours or theirs, will be well earned and deserved as long as we keep up the fight



Indeed.  Nothing like some friendly competition.  Regardless of winner, it was fun for sure


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just checked the hourly report and it seems we are still holding our own.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Going to check now, that's definitely good news.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2012)

The last hour they doubled what we put out.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> However, will they be affected by the lack of GPU WU's more than us?  I hope they do because if they are crunching mostly on CPU power we might be fucked.



They hardly use GPU by the look of progress the past 40 days of the top 20 crunchers (SG people for some reason don't allow people to see their hosts!???). We will never beat them in pure CPU crunching but since we only have a few hours left we will make it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm hoping.  Nail biting finish I must say


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

Crap, they are under 2mil behind us now!!! Not good. Wish this was ending today.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Crap, they are under 2mil behind us now!!! Not good. Wish this was ending today.



Unfortunately there's 25 or so hours left 

Anybody got 200 threads they aren't using atm???


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2012)

Took my last 11 threads towards WGC....nothing left but the sink and 41 pages of Pending.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Took my last 11 threads towards WGC....nothing left but the sink and 41 pages of Pending.



I'll probably put up another 8 threads tonight. It may only add up to 40k or so WCG points but it's something.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Anybody got 200 threads they aren't using atm???



 Yea no kidding!!!!!

Maybe jump on the folding forum and try to get a few for the end?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Took my last 11 threads towards WGC....nothing left but the sink and 41 pages of Pending.



Any bit helps


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Crap I just noticed this. I could have fired my one rig back up but I just dismantled it about an hour ago. Sorry guys. I will leave the other rigs I was going to take down running for a few more days.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I will leave the other rigs I was going to take down running for a few more days.



Please do brother


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for going the extra half mile! 

Our lead has dropped to a precipitously small margin


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks everyone for going the extra half mile!
> 
> Our lead has dropped to a precipitously small margin
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/8th.png



Wow, that's an itty bitty lead that I fear will not last.  We are trying though, throwing everything we have


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2012)

Since we are (almost) all running on CPU WU's now, are there a certain few WU's that are better to run?  I'm looking at my queue and I see WU's that are scheduled to take anyway from 4 hours and 2 minutes up to 7 hours and 34 minutes.  I'm guessing there's a different weight between the two though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Since we are (almost) all running on CPU WU's now, are there a certain few WU's that are better to run?  I'm looking at my queue and I see WU's that are scheduled to take anyway from 4 hours and 2 minutes up to 7 hours and 34 minutes.  I'm guessing there's a different weight between the two though.



Indeed.  The longer the WU, the more you get for it.  HCC WUs give slightly fewer points/hour than most of the other ones.  HFCC is a bit higher, but not considerably.  C4SW was a good bit higher, but it ended a month or so back.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

Crap
Why the heck did we have to run out of GPU WU's...





Here is the 6-day average for both teams:
SETI.Germany = 12564  
TPU	       = 12675


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

I actually still have gpu units as of right now. Not sure how long they will last though.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I actually still have gpu units as of right now. Not sure how long they will last though.



I keep getting small batches here and there (1-3 at a time).... just resends of errors AFAIK

We did put up a good fight though


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

2nd place is nothing to be ashamed of
It just sucks that we held the lead until almost the last day
Anyway - Good job team


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, looking like we are out gunned for the finish of the challenge. As you stated Bill, "We did put up a good fight......." 

If the dang GPU WU's would have held out for a couple more days we would have had no probs winning.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, looking like we are out gunned for the finish of the challenge. As you stated Bill, "We did put up a good fight......."
> 
> If the dang GPU WU's would have held out for a couple more days we would have had no probs winning.



If the gpu wu's came back 4 hrs before the end I think we would still be able to get the lead back 

That is as long as TPU doesn't get hacked again... preventing us from getting the word out :shadedshu


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> If the gpu wu's came back 4 hrs before the end I think we would still be able to get the lead back
> 
> That is as long as TPU doesn't get hacked again... preventing us from getting the word out :shadedshu



Oh yeah, I'd love to throw my gpus back into the crunch!  I hope they come back!!!  When I couldn't log in this morning, I messaged on Steam so we we could always try that, if need be


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> If the gpu wu's came back 4 hrs before the end I think we would still be able to get the lead back



 Yep, I'll bet that is right brother!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2012)

Currently I am taking down a couple rigs for the holiday.  If the GPU WU's come back, somebody PM me and I will have two rigs running them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, it's not a ton, but I got my i7-920 switched over to SN2S this morning and I OCed it a tad more.  I really wish there was something else I could do to help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2012)

At this point it's safe to say we won't win it, but guys, what we did will be remembered all over the distributed computing world!  We are remarkable and the run we gave in this challenge was just amazing!  We are all winners at the end of the day, thanks everyone for all the efforts


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All 


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



> Great news everyone. We are in the process of downloading new work from the researchers. Instead of sending out a trickle as they arrive because everyone is starving for work today. We will more than likely be able to release them and set the project back to full weight tomorrow. This is barring any delays of course. We will try to keep you up to date and informed of any changes that may happen.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> -Uplinger


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost








My HD7770 is up-and-waiting now--and if the GPU WUs become consistent, I'll re-apply the app_info tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm ready, maybe a last minute push for 1st?  Think it's possible? 

EDIT:  Just read they might have it up to speed tomorrow, meh!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



 That is awesome news!!!!!!!! Lets hope that they start distributing them yet today! I am totally out of GPU work units now.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Warm up your gpu's Team- let's get them All
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34290_lastpage,yes#lastpost



Thanks!  only if it had been sooner.........


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm ready, maybe a last minute push for 1st?  Think it's possible?
> 
> EDIT:  Just read they might have it up to speed tomorrow, meh!



Maybe they will send out a test batch or all of the resends before the new batch goes out.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Maybe they will send out a test batch or all of the resends before the new batch goes out.



That would be nice!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2012)

I sure hope so


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2012)

I posted on the wall at the Challenge stat site of SETI.Germany



> Chevalr1c [TechPowerUp!]:
> SETI.Germany managed to pass us now we are waiting on the nxt load of GPU WUs. We did not do bad for a team that is smaller than firstmentioned.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2012)

> Dr.David Bowman[SG]:
> I couldn t feel like a real winner,cos there were less GPU WUs.Chit happen,TPU.But nice 2 c the whole Challenge is that close between all positions.Good luck 2 all who need help from .....



&



> bax [BOINC.Italy]:
> SG and TPUp, absolutely great performance


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2012)

may throw the Toshiba Satellite that i scored for $40 on some units.  P540 Turion dual core and HD4250.  Is a 4250 enough to do some GPU wu's ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot do GPU WUs on the HD 4xxx series.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You cannot do GPU WUs on the HD 4xxx series.



CPU units it is then


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> may throw the Toshiba Satellite that i scored for $40 on some units.  P540 Turion dual core and HD4250.  Is a 4250 enough to do some GPU wu's ?



Not sure but you can check this thread at WCG (below) or Ion's WCG Essentials thread

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,34055


Starting to get a few more wu's- maybe the gates are starting to open


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Starting to get a few more wu's- maybe the gates are starting to open




Awesome news Norton!!! Probably too little, too late for us to win the challenge, but every little bit helps for sure. 

None the less, we, as a team, have done such an awesome job that I am sooooo proud to be a part of such a crunching community.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 23, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You cannot do GPU WUs on the HD 4xxx series.



If you could I would have had my 2 4870's back in crossfire in another rig crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, we tried hard, but the lack of GPU WUs at the end really hurt


----------

